# [Mythic] 'Fighters of Draenor' ./ Eine etwas andere Gilde



## Adorea (8. Dezember 2013)

Gelöscht - Bitte um vollständige Löschung

Lg


----------



## Adorea (9. Dezember 2013)

Wir suchen momentan noch alle Klassen!


----------



## behh (9. Dezember 2013)

Adorea schrieb:


> _Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> der Gildenmeister von FoO_


Gildenname schon falsch. Das top.

Der Text mittendrin ist echt der Hammer. Konnte mal wieder richtig lachen. 
Besser ging's nicht...dachte ich. Dann habe ich dein, pardon...IHR "Bewerbungsformular" gelesen.

Ich kugel mich!

Nächste Hardcore-Imba-Progress-Server-/World-First-Gilde bzw. "Projekt"


----------



## Adorea (9. Dezember 2013)

Delete


----------

